# Marineland Singe Bright vs. Beamswork Bright LED



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

which one would you prefer...

I don't need a high light or anything...this or one of the fixture will either go into a shrimp tank and I think shrimp love low light....my plants are low light ...moss, anubias with floating plants

Beamswork is half the price at a affordable cost...

the one i like is:

Fixture Size: 23.00" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
LED Count: 78
400 Lumens
Super energy efficient .06 watt LEDs
72x 10,000K LEDs
6x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Use 7 watts


I have no idea of what the marineland spec is ...any one can shine some light on it


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, first thing, look here at the led fixtures compendium. Forget Marineland single bright for plants, it's not enough powerful. Something can be done with the double bright though.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396

I suggest the Finnex Fugeray or Ray 2 DS they have a better ratio quality/price.

Michel.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Even , they have more LEDs, but it still does not have enough watt for grow plant
True, they can save more energy with LED.Some one needs build high tech tank with high light, not LEDs


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

jimmytruong87 said:


> Even , they have more LEDs, but it still does not have enough watt for grow plant
> True, they can save more energy with LED.Some one needs build high tech tank with high light, not LEDs


Thats not entirely true, check out the readings I got from the beamswork 3w led model, more than sufficient lighting... Actually a little overkill

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=278578

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

More about beamswork here :

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=271698&highlight=beamswork


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> Thats not entirely true, check out the readings I got from the beamswork 3w led model, more than sufficient lighting... Actually a little overkill
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=278578
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Did u test it on baby tears (HC) or glossostigma ? .


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

That is just open air par data, has not been put over plants yet, however par data is used to measure how much usable light is put out and based off the numbers high light plants should be no issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

NWA-Planted said:


> That is just open air par data, has not been put over plants yet, however par data is used to measure how much usable light is put out and based off the numbers high light plants should be no issue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It only shows your fish look nice , but it does not work on plant. I told that in previous


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, please provide your evidence backing that statement. There are numerous people using led to light aquariums and grow plants from low to high light. LED's like any other light source have a light spectrum a 6500k led gives off a very usable light spectrum for plant growth. On top of that there are many measured led that show they give off more than enough PAR to provide plant growth. So unless you can provide specific data that shows leds cannot support plant growth, I would advise to step back and do a little more research. Perhaps in the past you or someone you know used accent led lighting which of course would not give off enough light.

I suggest you read this article http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368

Also keep in mind the point of leds is more light with less wattage...


Sorry for the thread hijack!

To answer your question, I would see nothing wrong with a beamswork, the only issue with that model would be the strong blue tinge. I would not use the 3w model as it would be to much light. Also the finnex as mentioned are great lights to.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Double post...


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

http://s1267.photobucket.com/user/micheljq/media/IMG00427-20130106-1952_zps6ffcbf99.jpg.html

Here is shot of my tank when setup january 5th with the Beamswork Hi-Lumen TRI 36 led fixture, to give an idea of the look with 10000K and some blue leds.

Michel.


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

How big is the tank you are putting this on?


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

the beamswork is just a knockoff marineland, they look and feel almost the same but definately not as reliable as the marineland and customer service is much better with marineland. i have both and either is a decent light for viewing but very low light output. i had a 24" on a 40b for low light fish and it grew java fern slowly but that was it.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

No I don't work for the company (Kessil) but check out their website http://www.kessil.com and pages on Youtube. I've seen the Kessil Amazon H150 in action for a couple of months now over a 21" deep tank and not only does it look stunning, but the plants are all smiling too. LEDs work, and well.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

homemadepopcorn said:


> How big is the tank you are putting this on?


36" X 18" X 24" high.


----------



## Brich999 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm setting up a 57 rimless with similar dimensions and ordered one kessil should be here in a few days I'll test how bright it is. "single bright" .06w led fixtures will not do much at 24" depth, I had mine on a shallow tank and it was DIM but thats what I wanted, only java fern survived.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Brich999 said:


> the beamswork is just a knockoff marineland, they look and feel almost the same but definately not as reliable as the marineland and customer service is much better with marineland. i have both and either is a decent light for viewing but very low light output. i had a 24" on a 40b for low light fish and it grew java fern slowly but that was it.


Hi,
I am surprised, and wonder if we talk about the same model. It's easy to mix them.

I must trim egeria densa and limnophila sessiflora each week, or they would cover the entire surface, growing from the bottom (having egeria with 3-4 feets long now). Limnophila has grown shoots from the bottom that have reached the surface. 

Crypts have covered all the remaining substrate floor of the tank. I am mostly dealing with "easy" plants.

Hygrophila polysperma is not doing so well, but it seems to do better since I dose micros + B. This is the success I have so far.

Getting some algae as well, but the tank is almost 3 months old only.

Michel.


----------

